# My fish is just floating



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

My betta has been just floating at the top of his tank for about a week now. He only moves to eat. His tank is clean and he looks healthy, my other three bettas are perfectly normal. What could be wrong?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

well, as long as he has good space to swim, it's at a good temp. and the water is clean, I'm not sure. Betta's are top dwelling though. How long have you had him?


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I have had them for around a month. He never moves anymore but the rest swim constantly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does he have a heater? If not, he might be cold.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, what's the temperature of the tank right now?


----------



## petabread (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey
i dont think its a temperature problem... sometimes thats the way they are... i had a betta he lasted me a long time and there was noo heater at ... just rock in a little bowl...but yeahh maybe do a little water changee... add a plantt asweell tooo...is he making bubble nests... if he iss goood sign! andd yo i used to do this with my betta... put a mirror in front of his bowl or aquarium.... it will let him now that hes not alone around him... and heell start to flare and get him all excited..maybe hes just lonely? try it out!


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

He doesn't have a heater but it's warm water, my apt stays pretty warm in this LA summer heat. The other 3 bettas are in tanks right next to him which he can see, so he shouldn't be lonely. ??


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

It's easy to worry about them when they don't seem to act like the others but from where he is in your picture he looks ok to me. Check and make sure that his water isn't too hot. I'm in CO but it's hot here too and mine don't swim much if the temp is above 79 or so. They just rest up top. I would keep an eye on him but try not to worry too much if his water temps are fine and the water is clean and he eats.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I figured out the problem, he needed air. I added a filter and he is 100 percent better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that he's doing better.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

lilyaleister said:


> I figured out the problem, he needed air. I added a filter and he is 100 percent better!


 Pelase buy a heater too! In the summer temp fluctuates more then the winter, some nights it gets really cold. Fish do not do well with water temps spiking like that. Keep a heater in there to regulate it so it stays at a constant temp!


----------

